# LO Treffen 2019 Bad Grund/ Harz



## DorisF (11. März 2019)

Hi Mädels,
auch in diesem Jahr soll es natürlich wieder das Ladiestreffen geben!
Dieses Mal treffen wir uns vom 06.09. bis 08.09.2019 in Bad Grund im wunderschönen Harz! 

Voraussichtliche Kosten: 50-60 € pro Person (je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmerinnen)
Organisation: DorisF und Projektleiter

Freitag: Einrollrunde
Samstag: Tagestour mit Einkehrmöglichkeit
Sonntag: Trails rund um Bad Grund

wir planen alle Touren jeweils in mind. zwei Gruppen, ich glaube, dann ist für alle was dabei.

Bei der Unterkunft handelt es sich mal wieder um ein Selbstversorgerhaus. Wenn also alle was fürs Frühstück mitbringen wird niemand verhungern oder verdursten! Das hat bei den letzten Malen wunderbar geklappt, und wir haben fürstlich gespeist! Eine Liste, in die jede eintragen kann was sie mitbringen möchte (damit es nicht ein Glas Marmelade und 72 Mettwürste gibt), geben wir kurz vorher rum.
Da wir diesmal 10jähriges Ladiestreffenjubiläum haben gibt es bestimmt auch Sekt!!! 

Für alle, die noch nicht bei einem LO Treffen dabei waren:

Es handelt sich hier um ein privat organisiertes Treffen, bei dem wir euch schöne Touren in unserem Bikegebiet zeigen möchten. Und ganz wichtig: die Ladies haben immer jede Menge Spaß und wir freuen uns darauf neue Gesichter kennen zu lernen.
Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko und Haftung. Ein taugliches MTB und Helm sind Pflicht!
Ihr könnt euch in die Teilnehmerliste eintragen- auch die Warteliste lohnt sich, da meist noch jemand wieder abspringt.

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

1. WarriorPrincess
2. Perlenkette
3. Murmel
4. linfer
5. Bettina
6. Mausoline
7. Aninaj
8. xsusix
9. wintergriller
10. Nami
11. Blaulicht
12. turbo.huhnchen
13. Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. HiFi XS
16. Bikebetti
17. Greenhorn-biker
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

WARTELISTE:
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Adra (11. März 2019)

Bitte den ersten Platz auf der Warteliste für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. März 2019)

Einfach die Liste kopieren und den eigenen Namen eintragen 
Warum auf die Warteliste?


----------



## Adra (11. März 2019)

1. WarriorPrincess
2. Perlenkette
3. Murmel
4. linfer
5. Bettina
6. Mausoline
7. Aninaj
8. xsusix
9. wintergriller
10. Nami
11. Blaulicht
12. turbo.huhnchen
13. Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. HiFi XS
16. Bikebetti
17. Greenhorn-biker
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

WARTELISTE:
1. Adra
2.
3.

... will auch mal die Erste sein!


----------



## Dinisaurier (11. März 2019)

1. WarriorPrincess
2. Perlenkette
3. Murmel
4. linfer
5. Bettina
6. Mausoline
7. Aninaj
8. xsusix
9. wintergriller
10. Nami
11. Blaulicht
12. turbo.huhnchen
13. Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. HiFi XS
16. Bikebetti
17. Greenhorn-biker
18. Dinisaurier
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

WARTELISTE:
1. Adra
2.
3.


----------



## GudrunFK (11. März 2019)

Dinisaurier schrieb:


> 1. WarriorPrincess
> 2. Perlenkette
> 3. Murmel
> 4. linfer
> ...



Kurz gesagt: bin dabei und freue mich, den Harz kennenzulernen! Das wird groovy und funky!


----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2019)

Also an die, die sich eintragen wollen, ganz einfach: Liste kopieren, einfügen, sich eintragen - läuft 

1. @WarriorPrincess
2. @Perlenkette
3. @murmel04
4. @linfer
5. @Bettina
6.  @Mausoline
7.  @Aninaj
8.  @xsusix
9. @wintergriller
10. @Nami
11. @blaulicht
12. @turbo.huhnchen
13. @Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. @HiFi XS
16. @Bikebetti
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Dinisaurier
19. @GudrunFK
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

WARTELISTE:
1.  @Adra
2.
3.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (11. März 2019)

@Dinisaurier 
Jetzt musst du leider eine Möglichkeit finden, zwei Räder an dein Auto zu hängen, damit du mich mitnehmen kannst.
(Ich stell mir das grade bildlich vor )


----------



## Fasani (11. März 2019)

@WarriorPrincess
2. 

@Perlenkette
3. 

@murmel04
4. 

@linfer
5. 

@Bettina
6. 

@Mausoline
7. 

@Aninaj
8. 

@xsusix
9. 

@wintergriller
10. 

@Nami
11. 

@blaulicht
12. 

@turbo.huhnchen
13. 

@Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. 

@HiFi XS
16. 

@Bikebetti
17. 

@greenhorn-biker
18. 

@Dinisaurier
19. 

@GudrunFK
[email protected]
21.
22.
23.
24.
25

Zwar nicht mit Bildchen, aber immerhin hat's mit dem Kopieren geklappt

Und ich freu mich


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. März 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> Zwar nicht mit Bildchen, aber immerhin hat's mit dem Kopieren geklappt
> 
> Und ich freu mich



Naja .... fast ... (Die Warteliste war weg, ich war so frei das wiederherzustellen )



1. 

@WarriorPrincess
2. 

@Perlenkette
3. 

@murmel04
4. 

@linfer
5. 

@Bettina
6. 

@Mausoline
7. 

@Aninaj
8. 

@xsusix
9. 

@wintergriller
10. 

@Nami
11. 

@blaulicht
12. 

@turbo.huhnchen
13. 

@Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. 

@HiFi XS
16. 

@Bikebetti
17. 

@greenhorn-biker
18. 

@Dinisaurier
19. 

@GudrunFK
20. @Fasani 
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.



WARTELISTE:
1. 

@Adra
2.
3.


----------



## Fasani (11. März 2019)

Oh sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2019)

Wollte nur mal was wegen der Bildchen probieren...

1. @WarriorPrincess
2. @Perlenkette
3. @murmel04
4. @linfer
5. @Bettina
6. @Mausoline
7. @Aninaj
8. @xsusix
9. @wintergriller
10. @Nami
11. @blaulicht
12. @turbo.huhnchen
13. @Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. @HiFi XS
16. @Bikebetti
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Dinisaurier
19. @GudrunFK
20. @Fasani
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.



WARTELISTE:
1. @Adra
2.
3.


... hat geklappt


----------



## Dinisaurier (11. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> @Dinisaurier
> Jetzt musst du leider eine Möglichkeit finden, zwei Räder an dein Auto zu hängen, damit du mich mitnehmen kannst.
> (Ich stell mir das grade bildlich vor )



Du nimmst die Räder auf deinen Schoß, dann passiert denen auch nichts


----------



## projektleiter (12. März 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
das ist ja super, dass ihr zu uns in den schönen Harz kommen wollt... Wir haben schon die tollsten Tourenideen und freuen uns auf euch


----------



## projektleiter (12. März 2019)

Es ist kaum zu glauben,... ich habe es geschafft eine Nachrichts ins Forum zu schreiben


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. März 2019)

Was so ein Ladies-Treffen doch alles bewirken kann!


----------



## lucie (12. März 2019)

projektleiter schrieb:


> Es ist kaum zu glauben,... ich habe es geschafft eine Nachrichts ins Forum zu schreiben



Na guck mal einer an, der @projektleiter.  

Dann kann es ja losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2019)

projektleiter schrieb:


> Es ist kaum zu glauben,... ich habe es geschafft eine Nachrichts ins Forum zu schreiben


----------



## Fasani (12. März 2019)

projektleiter schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> das ist ja super, dass ihr zu uns in den schönen Harz kommen wollt... Wir haben schon die tollsten Tourenideen und freuen uns auf euch


Hab Nachsicht wenn ich japsen muss, am Niederrhein gibt's nur kurze Anstiege. Ich bin dann die, die euch hinterherhechelt 
Ich freu mich aber sehr!


----------



## Perlenkette (12. März 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> Hab Nachsicht wenn ich japsen muss, am Niederrhein gibt's nur kurze Anstiege. Ich bin dann die, die euch hinterherhechelt



Das ist eindeutig neuer Rote-Laternen-Rekord!!!! Sprich der früheste Zeitpunkt, an dem die Jagd auf die Rote Laterne eröffnet wurde!


----------



## Fasani (12. März 2019)

Das ich das noch erleben darf. Ich hab nen Rekord eingeholt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. März 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> Hab Nachsicht wenn ich japsen muss, am Niederrhein gibt's nur kurze Anstiege. Ich bin dann die, die euch hinterherhechelt
> Ich freu mich aber sehr!



 Das nennt sich Intervall-Training und bringt nur Vorteile. 
Zumindest wurde das beim Intervall-Ladies-Treffen vor 2 Jahren behauptet.


----------



## Drahteseli (14. März 2019)

1. @WarriorPrincess
2. @Perlenkette
3. @murmel04
4. @linfer
5. @Bettina
6. @Mausoline
7. @Aninaj
8. @xsusix
9. @wintergriller
10. @Nami
11. @blaulicht
12. @turbo.huhnchen
13. @Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. @HiFi XS
16. @Bikebetti
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Dinisaurier
19. @GudrunFK
20. @Fasani
21. @Drahteseli
22.
23.
24.
25.



WARTELISTE:
1. @Adra
2.
3.


----------



## Ripwomen (15. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich probiers mal mit der Warteliste, da ich noch nicht weis, ob ich wirklich "frei" bekomme.
Vg Uschi

1. 

@WarriorPrincess
2. 

@Perlenkette
3. 

@murmel04
4. 

@linfer
5. 

@Bettina
6. 

@Mausoline
7. 

@Aninaj
8. 

@xsusix
9. 

@wintergriller
10. 

@Nami
11. 

@blaulicht
12. 

@turbo.huhnchen
13. 

@Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. 

@HiFi XS
16. 

@Bikebetti
17. 

@greenhorn-biker
18. 

@Dinisaurier
19. 

@GudrunFK
20. 

@Fasani
21. 

@Drahteseli
22.
23.
24.
25.



WARTELISTE:
1. 

@Adra
2.Uschi
3.


----------



## laspirit2014 (15. März 2019)

Voraussichtlich auch wieder sehr gerne dabei 


1. 

@WarriorPrincess
2. 

@Perlenkette
3. 

@murmel04
4. 

@linfer
5. 

@Bettina
6. 

@Mausoline
7. 

@Aninaj
8. 

@xsusix
9. 

@wintergriller
10. 

@Nami
11. 

@blaulicht
12. 

@turbo.huhnchen
13. 

@Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. 

@HiFi XS
16. 

@Bikebetti
17. 

@greenhorn-biker
18. 

@Dinisaurier
19. 

@GudrunFK
20. 

@Fasani
21. 

@Drahteseli
22. @laspirit2014
23.
24.
25.



WARTELISTE:
1. 

@Adra
2.Uschi
3.


----------



## AnjaR (15. März 2019)

1. 

@WarriorPrincess
2. 

@Perlenkette
3. 

@murmel04
4. 

@linfer
5. 

@Bettina
6. 

@Mausoline
7. 

@Aninaj
8. 

@xsusix
9. 

@wintergriller
10. 

@Nami
11. 

@blaulicht
12. 

@turbo.huhnchen
13. 

@Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. 

@HiFi XS
16. 

@Bikebetti
17. 

@greenhorn-biker
18. 

@Dinisaurier
19. 

@GudrunFK
20. 

@Fasani
21. 

@Drahteseli
22. @laspirit2014
23 @AnjaR
24.
25.



WARTELISTE:
1. 

@Adra
2.Uschi
3.


----------



## Freckles (15. März 2019)

Neu
1. 

@WarriorPrincess
2. 

@Perlenkette
3. 

@murmel04
4. 

@linfer
5. 

@Bettina
6. 

@Mausoline
7. 

@Aninaj
8. 

@xsusix
9. 

@wintergriller
10. 

@Nami
11. 

@blaulicht
12. 

@turbo.huhnchen
13. 

@Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. 

@HiFi XS
16. 

@Bikebetti
17. 

@greenhorn-biker
18. 

@Dinisaurier
19. 

@GudrunFK
20. 

@Fasani
21. 

@Drahteseli
22. 

@laspirit2014
23 

@AnjaR
24. @Freckles 
25.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2019)

@Freckles  : Warteliste rausgeschmissen 

1.  @WarriorPrincess
2. @Perlenkette
3. @murmel04
4. @linfer
5. @Bettina
6. @Mausoline
7. @Aninaj
8. @xsusix
9. @wintergriller
10. @Nami
11. @blaulicht
12. @turbo.huhnchen
13. @Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. @HiFi XS
16. @Bikebetti
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Dinisaurier
19. @GudrunFK
20. @Fasani
21. @Drahteseli
22. @laspirit2014
23.  @AnjaR
24.  @Freckles
25.

WARTELISTE:
1. @Adra
2.  @Ripwomen
3.


----------



## Freckles (15. März 2019)

Sorry, am Handy ist das alles so umständlich! 

Danke für die Korrektur



Martina H. schrieb:


> @Freckles  : Warteliste rausgeschmissen
> 
> 1.  @WarriorPrincess
> 2. @Perlenkette
> ...


----------



## Chrige (15. März 2019)

Ah Mist
Habe diesen Thread wegen meinem Urlaub komplett übersehen. Ich würde mich auch noch dazu bzw auf die Warteliste setzen. Wenn es schon mal so nah für mich ist...
Da ich auch am Handy bin, darf ich jemanden bitten, mich auf die Liste zu setzen.


----------



## Perlenkette (15. März 2019)

1.  @WarriorPrincess
2. @Perlenkette
3. @murmel04
4. @linfer
5. @Bettina
6. @Mausoline
7. @Aninaj
8. @xsusix
9. @wintergriller
10. @Nami
11. @blaulicht
12. @turbo.huhnchen
13. @Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. @HiFi XS
16. @Bikebetti
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Dinisaurier
19. @GudrunFK
20. @Fasani
21. @Drahteseli
22. @laspirit2014
23.  @AnjaR
24.  @Freckles
25.  @Chrige

WARTELISTE:
1. @Adra
2.  @Ripwomen
3.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. März 2019)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ah Mist
> Habe diesen Thread wegen meinem Urlaub komplett übersehen. Ich würde mich auch noch dazu bzw auf die Warteliste setzen. Wenn es schon mal so nah für mich ist...
> Da ich auch am Handy bin, darf ich jemanden bitten, mich auf die Liste zu setzen.



1. 

@WarriorPrincess
2. 

@Perlenkette
3. 

@murmel04
4. 

@linfer
5. 

@Bettina
6. 

@Mausoline
7. 

@Aninaj
8. 

@xsusix
9. 

@wintergriller
10. 

@Nami
11. 

@blaulicht
12. 

@turbo.huhnchen
13. 

@Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. 

@HiFi XS
16. 

@Bikebetti
17. 

@greenhorn-biker
18. 

@Dinisaurier
19. 

@GudrunFK
20. 

@Fasani
21. 

@Drahteseli
22. 

@laspirit2014
23. 

@AnjaR
24. 

@Freckles

25.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Chrige

WARTELISTE:
1. 

@Adra
2. 

@Ripwomen
3.


Wieder etwas größer und erst einmal auf die "normale Liste", da ja entweder/oder. Falls doch lieber Warteliste, einfach Bescheid.


----------



## DorisF (15. März 2019)

Hi ihr Lieben, ich freue mich, dass die Liste sich schon so gut gefüllt hat. Schön, dass euch alle der Harz lockt. Oder war's das Ladiestreffen?


----------



## Mausoline (15. März 2019)

Liegt nicht an dir 
ich komm ja nur wegen dem Honig


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. März 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ich komm ja nur wegen dem Honig



Da melde ich mich auch gleich mal für an.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. März 2019)

Honig? Stimmt, da war was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DorisF (16. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Honig? Stimmt, da war was.


Dafür ist projektleiter zuständig. Die nimmt ganz bestimmt Bestellungen auf -


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. März 2019)

Sollen wir schon mal ne zweite Liste aufmachen?

Honig:

Chaotenkind: 2 Gläser


----------



## projektleiter (17. März 2019)

..also Honiglieferung ist überhaupt  kein Problem, auch ohne Liste...
Wenn jemand allerdings gleich kartonweise mitnehmen will, das müsste ich dann doch vorher wissen , damit wir genug Gläser im Vorrat haben... 
wir freuen uns auf euch und werden bis dahin ein paar Sonderschichten einlegen, damit die Planung stimmt und vorallen das Wetter hält  (Stichwort: der Harz ist ein Regenfängern ) , ansonsten müssen wir die Sache mit dem Sekt nochmal vertiefen...


----------



## Fasani (17. März 2019)

projektleiter schrieb:


> .. vorallen das Wetter hält  (Stichwort: der Harz ist ein Regenfängern ) ,...



Ich hab mir heute endlich ne Regenhose bestellt. Wenn ich die mit in den Harz bringe, regnet es nicht!
(Ansonsten hört sich das mit dem Sekt auch ganz gut an )


----------



## Martina H. (17. März 2019)

... ok, wir bringen Alle unser Regenzeug mit!


----------



## DorisF (17. März 2019)

Also das mit dem Regenfänger wird hier den Kindern in schon in der Schule eingeredet  . Glaubt das mal lieber nicht! Anfang September haben wir immer gutes Wetter. und sonst ist ja noch der Sekt da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (17. März 2019)

@Chaotenkind Vielen Dank. Ich komme gerne fix mit! Freue mich!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. März 2019)

Honig? Da habe ich wohl die letzen Treffen was verpasst...
Freue mich jetzt schon auf´s Zehnjährige, zumal das erste auch im Harz war... back to the roots


----------



## Perlenkette (18. März 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ok, wir bringen Alle unser Regenzeug mit!





DorisF schrieb:


> und sonst ist ja noch der Sekt da.




Okay, ich bringe wieder den Sekt mit. Aber keine Regensachen! Bei Regen fahren wir doch wohl kein Ratt!!!!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. März 2019)

Bei Wasser von außen muss innen aufgefüllt werden. Damit die Druckverhältnisse stimmen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. März 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Okay, ich bringe wieder den Sekt mit. Aber keine Regensachen! Bei Regen fahren wir doch wohl kein Ratt!!!!!!


*JENA*chdem wie wir drauf sind, tun wir das sehr wohl.  Sind doch nicht aus Zucker!


----------



## Martina H. (18. März 2019)

... wir sind im Harz, ergo Norddeutschland, könnt schon sein, dass es regnet - und natürlich fahren wir trotzdem!!! Leute, Regenwasser macht schön - letzte Gelegenheit 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> *JENA*chdem wie wir drauf sind, tun wir das sehr wohl.  Sind doch nicht aus Zucker!




...der Dauerbrenner


----------



## Fasani (18. März 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bei Wasser von außen muss innen aufgefüllt werden. Damit die Druckverhältnisse stimmen.


Das macht Sinn!

Und ich puzzel mein Ratt doch nicht in meinem Twingo um bis da hochzugurken und fahr nachher nirgendwo runter


----------



## Perlenkette (18. März 2019)

Ich sehe schon, die Ladys sind nicht zu Späßen aufgelegt 

(Ironie und Sarkasmus werden eh´ überbewertet, äh überlesen)


----------



## Fasani (18. März 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, die Ladys sind nicht zu Späßen aufgelegt


So ist das. 

Wie war das mit der roten Laterne? Wenn mein Rad im Twingo bleibt, krieg ich die ja nie! Oder dann erst recht? *Grübelsmiley*


----------



## Perlenkette (18. März 2019)

Ich würde sagen- ein *Twingo *verdient schon eine rote Laterne 

(Sicherheitshinweis: das war ein Spaß. Ich darf das, ich fahre eine noch schrecklichere Kiste)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (18. März 2019)

Ey, sach nix gegen meine Erna


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. März 2019)

In der nächsten Vorstellungsrunde werden also auch Autos und Bikes vorgestellt, damit die auch namentlich bekannt sind.


----------



## Fasani (19. März 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> In der nächsten Vorstellungsrunde werden also auch Autos und Bikes vorgestellt, damit die auch namentlich bekannt sind.


 ich merke schon, das Treffen wird lustig


----------



## Martina H. (19. März 2019)

... lustig? Nö, niemals, bierernst die Sache - geht ja schliesslich ums Biken


----------



## Dachma (20. März 2019)

2. 

@Perlenkette
3. 

@murmel04
4. 

@linfer
5. 

@Bettina
6. 

@Mausoline
7. 

@Aninaj
8. 

@xsusix
9. 

@wintergriller
10. 

@Nami
11. 

@blaulicht
12. 

@turbo.huhnchen
13. 

@Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. 

@HiFi XS
16. 

@Bikebetti
17. 

@greenhorn-biker
18. 

@Dinisaurier
19. 

@GudrunFK
20. 

@Fasani
21. 

@Drahteseli
22. 

@laspirit2014
23.  

@AnjaR
24.  

@Freckles
25.  

@Chrige

WARTELISTE:
1. 

@Adra
2.  

@Ripwomen
3.Dachma


----------



## lucie (20. März 2019)

Bitte aufpassen beim Kopieren!!!

1. @WarriorPrincess
2. @Perlenkette
3. @murmel04
4. @linfer
5. @Bettina
6. @Mausoline
7. @Aninaj
8. @xsusix
9. @wintergriller
10. @Nami
11. @blaulicht
12. @turbo.huhnchen
13. @Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. @HiFi XS
16. @Bikebetti
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Dinisaurier
19. @GudrunFK
20. @Fasani
21. @Drahteseli
22. @laspirit2014
23. @AnjaR
24. @Freckles
25. @Chrige


WARTELISTE:
1. @Adra
2. @Ripwomen
3. @Dachma
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Dachma (20. März 2019)

Danke schön. Das hatte vom Handy nicht funktioniert.
Lieben Gruß Dagmar


----------



## lucie (20. März 2019)

Dachma schrieb:


> Danke schön. Das hatte vom Handy nicht funktioniert.
> Lieben Gruß Dagmar



Du hattest vergessen, die Position 1 mitzukopieren. Da wäre jemand sehr traurig gewesen, stimmt's @WarriorPrincess?

Jetzt ist aber alles wieder gut und die Liste ist voll.


@DorisF und @projektleiter - sollten wir die Warteliste nicht noch um einige Plätze erweitern? Ich hatte die Liste am Anfang einfach nur so erstellt, damit es losgehen konnte. Hab's einfach mal gemacht, kann man ja wieder ändern.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Du hattest vergessen, die Position 1 mitzukopieren. Da wäre jemand sehr traurig gewesen, stimmt's @WarriorPrincess?
> 
> Jetzt ist aber alles wieder gut und die Liste ist voll.
> 
> ...


Ja, aber ich wär trotzdem einfach angereist.  Danke für's wieder Rein-Korrigieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (20. März 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich wär trotzdem einfach angereist.



Das habe ich mir schon so gedacht.


----------



## Mausoline (2. April 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen- ein *Twingo *verdient schon eine rote Laterne
> 
> (Sicherheitshinweis: das war ein Spaß. Ich darf das, ich fahre eine noch schrecklichere Kiste)




Lehn dich da mal nicht so weit raus  Ich war auch Twingo Liebhaberin.
Das helle hab ich absichtlich überlesen


----------



## Perlenkette (3. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Lehn dich da mal nicht so weit raus  Ich war auch Twingo Liebhaberin.



Mit einem 16 Jahre alten Mitsubishi darf ich das  

Unser neuerer Diesel hat leider eine "gefährdete" Plakette  - ich hoffe ich darf im Herbst noch legal in den Harz einreisen...........


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2019)

Bad Grund ist keine Großstadt


----------



## Perlenkette (3. April 2019)

Eine Anreise durch das Rurgebiet reicht ja schon .......  (OK ich wollte mich drücken)


----------



## Fasani (3. April 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Mit einem 16 Jahre alten Mitsubishi darf ich das


wenn mein Rad in den Twingo passt, passt Deins sicherlich in den Mitsubishi 

nur für den Fall, dass Dein Diesel nicht mehr in der Lage ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2019)

.... ich greif das Thema aus einem anderen Thread mal auf 

Zum 10. Treffen sind nur Bikes zugelassen, die noch nie auf einem Treffen waren        - einmal aufzählen bitte:


----------



## laspirit2014 (27. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> .... ich greif das Thema aus einem anderen Thread mal auf
> 
> Zum 10. Treffen sind nur Bikes zugelassen, die noch nie auf einem Treffen waren        - einmal aufzählen bitte:


Dann komme mit meinem Cheetah,  aber DU ziehst mich den Berg rauf


----------



## lucie (27. April 2019)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Dann komme mit meinem Cheetah,  aber DU ziehst mich den Berg rauf



Martina H. muss dann mit Mausel kommen, sollte für Bad Grund eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2019)

... und Du musst mit dem Hornet kommen 

laspirit2014 Cheetah
lucie Hornet
Martina H. Mausel


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. April 2019)

Oh, Glück gehabt, ich muss nicht mit Trekkingrad antanzen... 

laspirit2014 Cheetah
lucie Hornet
Martina H. Mausel
linfer Vöglein


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ....Zum 10. Treffen sind nur Bikes zugelassen, die noch nie auf einem Treffen waren        - einmal aufzählen bitte:



Was hast du denn heut Nacht geträumt 

aber was mich 7 Jahre durch die Alpen begleitet hat 








wird mich zur Not durch den Harz bringen  sonst muss ich daheim bleiben


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. April 2019)

Neeeeee 

(Ausnahmen bestätigen selbstverständlich die Regel )


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Was hast du denn heut Nacht geträumt



Ich hab von Euch geträumt - 's war schön 

Ich hoffe doch, dass ich genug Smilies angehängt habe um einen Spass erkennen zu lassen, oder?

Und lauter neue Räder zu sehen ist doch auch toll... uuuuuuund Du hast Dich im anderen Thread ja beklagt



Mausoline schrieb:


> .....  ich glaub ich bin die einzigste, die nix Neues hat



...dann mach doch  mal - ändere das


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. April 2019)

Ansonsten lässt sich auf dem Treffen ja vllt noch was neues, gebrauchtes shoppen 
Gibt doch bestimmt wieder Flohmarkt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. April 2019)

Das Ladies-Only-Testival??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (27. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> .
> 
> Zum 10. Treffen sind nur Bikes zugelassen, die noch nie auf einem Treffen waren


Krieg ich hin


----------



## Bettina (27. April 2019)

Wird wohl klappen, ich glaub ich hab sogar Auswahl


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das Ladies-Only-Testival??



 Ja genau und ich such mir das Beste aus


----------



## lucie (27. April 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wird wohl klappen, ich glaub ich hab sogar Auswahl



Ich weiß...


----------



## Perlenkette (27. April 2019)

Ich hab bekanntermassen eine orangene Schwäche.

Ich habe  auch 'ne Auswahl 

Oder: Der Trend geht zum Zweitbike beim LO-Treffen!


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, aber es wird. Bis September bin ich zuversichtlich, dass es fahrbereit ist


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

soso - rot also, hmhmmmhhhjaaaa


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> soso - rot also, hmhmmmhhhjaaaa






<-- steht doch schon lange da!

was hast du denn erwartet?


----------



## lucie (28. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, aber es wird. Bis September bin ich zuversichtlich, dass es fahrbereit ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 855965



Ich kaufe ein "C" undein "l"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

...und ich ein Y ...


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Und noch ne Bonnie dazu?


----------



## lucie (28. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Und noch ne Bonnie dazu?



?

Ich werfe noch ein "a" dazwischen. 

Nix mit Clyde...


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Ich werfe noch ein "a" dazwischen.
> 
> Nix mit Clyde...



Jaja, hinterher kann man das immer behaupten  Und was soll ein Caly sein?


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

ganz/voll - polnisch für ganz/voll, weiss jetzt aber nicht, was das mit Deinem Bike zu tun hat...


----------



## lucie (28. April 2019)

Ich weiß schon, was das mit dem Bike zu tun hat:

"ganz voll chic rot"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (28. April 2019)

Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Thread: Ich habe ein neues bike / ich plane ein neues bike / ich will ein neues bike / ich baue ein neues bike auf; incl. raten, staunen, (mit-) freuen


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

- kurz: ich brauche ein ....


----------



## lucie (28. April 2019)

Hier geht's weiter:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ich...es-bike-mitraten-mitstaunen-mitfreuen.888992/

oder hier:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ich-habe-plane-will-baue-brauche-ein-neues-bike.888991/


----------



## Perlenkette (28. April 2019)

spitzenmässig, danke!!!!!! 

(Ich habe mich nicht getraut, ich habe tatsächlich in den vier Jahren noch nie einen Thread eröffnet )


----------



## DorisF (4. Mai 2019)

Wir waren schon mal Trails testen!


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2019)

Wetter hatten wir auch


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2019)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Mai 2019)

Und die härteren bekommen die Gärtnerin


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Und die härteren bekommen die Gärtnerin



Auch nicht schlecht.  In Hesse heisst es: ...und der Oberhärtner wird der Gärtner.... Wobei der natürlich auch die Gärtnerin bekommen kann.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2019)

... was tun wir nicht alles für Euch 






... hier gibt es dann Kaffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2019)

Jetzt weiss ich wieder, warum ich mit Trinkblase fahre.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... was tun wir nicht alles für Euch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 858733
> 
> ... hier gibt es dann Kaffee


Ich will aber Kakao! 
Ihr müsst durch Pfützen fahren - Spritzwasser macht sauber, oder zumindest weniger dreckig als Spritz-Matsch...


----------



## lucie (5. Mai 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich wieder, warum ich mit Trinkblase fahre.



Trinken wird überbewertet, die gefüllte Flasche dient ausschließlich als Trainingsgewicht. .D


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2019)

Darum esse ich Kuchen. Ich hoffe, es gibt an der Kaffeetränke solchen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Mai 2019)

Kuchen ???
Wo gibts Kuchen ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. Mai 2019)

Bei mir  (alles meins )


----------



## lucie (5. Mai 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Darum esse ich Kuchen. Ich hoffe, es gibt an der Kaffeetränke solchen.



Den esse ich zusätzlich und ja, dort gab es auch Kuchen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2019)

Gut. Kuchen und Kakao. Ich nehme zwei Portionen. Mjam.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Mai 2019)

Ach, wir können jetzt schon die Bestellungen aufgeben? Find ich ne spitzen-Organisation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2019)

Was gibts denn zur Auswahl?


----------



## Martina H. (6. Mai 2019)

... feinste Touren-Sightseeing-Creme-Torte und Trailbaiser nach Bad Grunder Art


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2019)

hmmm lecker  da bin ich dabei


----------



## Martina H. (6. Mai 2019)

... wir haben auch schon das LO-Treffen-Grinsen geübt...


----------



## DorisF (6. Mai 2019)

Also, das war so...
für unser LO Treffen im September haben projektleiter und ich uns mal Gedanken über die Tourenführung gemacht und für die Detailplanung das letzte WE mit den Mädels vereinbart. Eigentlich habe ich´s ja nicht so mit dem Winterbiken im Mai! Aber gesagt-getan, und es war schweinekalt am Samstag!
Wir haben die erste super schöne Tour ausgetüftelt, mit schönen trails, vorbei an lauschigen Oberharzer Teichen. In Buntenbock und Clausthal-Zellerfeld gab es heftige Graupelschauer und dann Zuflucht im Café. Freut euch, es ist schön dort!!! Der Wirt war begeistert, weil wir gleich unsere Hosen ausgezogen haben . Auch der Rückweg über Wildemann war sehr spaßig mit einigen Spitzkehren (bei denen ich immer so schön versage) und schönen Trails bis vor die Haustür. Am Abend haben wir dann noch unsere örtliche "Oase" zum Essen getestet und für tauglich befunden. Ihr werdet alle satt werden. Am Sonntag gabs noch lecker Trails rund um Bad Grund und im September wird das richtig cool mit euch. wir freuen uns schon.  Also ihr seht, die Planung läuft!


----------



## DorisF (6. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (12. Mai 2019)

1. @WarriorPrincess
2. @Perlenkette
3. @murmel04
4. @linfer
5. @Bettina
6. @Mausoline
7. @Aninaj
8. @xsusix
9. @wintergriller
10. @Nami
11. @blaulicht
12. @turbo.huhnchen
13. @Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. @HiFi XS
16. @Bikebetti
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Dinisaurier
19. @GudrunFK
20. @Fasani
21. @Drahteseli
22. @laspirit2014
23. @AnjaR
24. @Freckles
25. @Chrige


WARTELISTE:
1. @Adra
2. @Ripwomen
3. @Dachma
4. @Schotterotter
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## DorisF (15. Juni 2019)

@Dinisaurier 
es gibt neues zum Treffen. Ich kann dich leider nicht in die Unterhaltung einladen. Bitte ändere entsprechend dein Profil!


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juni 2019)

Alle Teilnehmer des Treffens (bis auf Dinisaurier  )  sind in eine Unterhaltung eingeladen worden. Wer keine Einladung hat meldet sich bitte


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juni 2019)

Wir durften wieder in den Harz  zum Testen



 


läuft


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juni 2019)

Testet ihr nur die Kulinarik?


----------



## lucie (16. Juni 2019)

Na klar.  Radfahren war gestern, es lebe die Völlerei.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juni 2019)

na klar, jetzt rumtönen und dann wieder alles verkehrt rum fahren


----------



## Dinisaurier (16. Juni 2019)

@DorisF Geht es nun? Falls nein, was muss ich denn anklicken?


----------



## DorisF (16. Juni 2019)

@Dinisaurier 
Sollte geklappt haben.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juni 2019)

Biocouching hatten wir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DorisF (16. Juni 2019)

Unsinn! Das war die Trailsuche


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Biocouching hatten wir auch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 874497



Das Bildchen wär auch was zum Liken


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2019)

... gefahren sind wir natürlich auch


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... gefahren sind wir natürlich auch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 874693



Oh Schienen! Ganz gefährliche Angelegenheit! Schön uffbasse!


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

Sind da ganz MacAscill-like draufgehüpft.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Sind da ganz MacAscill-like draufgehüpft.


... und dann ladylike draufgeblieben  oder runtergefallen?  *duckundweg*


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

Na natürlich hintereinander immer schön auf der einen Schiene gefahren. War ein ganz schöner Balanceakt.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2019)

jo, und ich war so fasziniert, dass ich ganz vergessen habe den Auslöser zu drücken. Zumal ich damit beschäftigt war den heranrasenden Zug aufzuhalten!


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Na natürlich hintereinander immer schön auf der einen Schiene gefahren. War ein ganz schöner Balanceakt.



Ach, wer hatte da noch mal die rote Laterne bei dieser Aktion?

Dieser Wanderpokal wird natürlich wieder, wie jedes Jahr, meistbietend versteigert.
Ich nehme schon jetzt gern Angebote entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2019)

Quatschkopp 

...noch ein Fahrbild


----------



## Mausoline (17. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ach, wer hatte da noch mal die rote Laterne bei dieser Aktion?
> 
> Dieser Wanderpokal wird natürlich wieder, wie jedes Jahr, meistbietend versteigert.
> Ich nehme schon jetzt gern Angebote entgegen.



Ich fang an   und bin die erste Letzte


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich fang an   und bin die erste Letzte



Ok, und weiter geht's. Ist zwar kaum noch zu überbieten, aber wer weiß...


----------



## Bettina (18. Juni 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich fang an   und bin die erste Letzte


Du wirst direkt aus dem Trainingslager kommen...


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juni 2019)

...da kannst Du mal sehen, wie fit wir sind


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Du wirst direkt aus dem Trainingslager kommen...



Danach kann ich nicht mehr  aber ich komm eh nur wegen der vielen neuen Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (19. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ok, und weiter geht's. Ist zwar kaum noch zu überbieten, aber wer weiß...


Ich dachte, das wäre schone meine, das Laternchen . Ich teile aber gerne


----------



## Fasani (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Ich hab gerade ne Mail geschrieben, mein Platz ist frei. Leider ist mir beruflich was dazwischen gekommen,  ich kann nicht 
mit :-(
Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß!!!


----------



## DorisF (26. Juni 2019)

@Fasani 
Das ist aber sehr schade, wir haben uns schon auf dich gefreut!


----------



## DorisF (26. Juni 2019)

@Adra 
Wie sieht es bei dir aus, du bist die erste auf der Warteliste und nun haben wir einen Platz frei- der Harz ist eine Reise wert!!!


----------



## Fasani (26. Juni 2019)

Ich ärgere mich auch sehr sehr sehr!!!!
Das sah alles so gut aus :-(


----------



## Adra (26. Juni 2019)

Hi, ich bin bereit!


----------



## DorisF (26. Juni 2019)

@Adra 
Super, ich habe dich in die Unterhaltung aufgenommen. Schön, dass du dabei bist


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juni 2019)

... ich mach mal noch ein bisschen Reklame - @DorisF  und  @projektleiter  haben für den Samstag echt schöne Touren zusammengestellt und das schönste ist, dass Alles für Alle fahrbar ist. Und am Sonntag gibt es Trails satt. Es lohnt sich also  wirklich 

Wer also noch Lust und Zeit hat: traut Euch und  tragt Euch noch in die Warteliste ein und keine Angst - wir beissen nicht , es wird toll


----------



## DorisF (1. Juli 2019)

@Ripwomen 
hast du noch Interesse beim LO Treffen mitzumachen?  Ich würde mich freuen, und dich dann mit in die Unterhaltung nehmen!


----------



## Adra (3. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand noch einen Mitfahrplatz ab Rhein-Main frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DorisF (3. Juli 2019)

@Dachma @Schotterotter 
so, ihr beiden seid ja die nächsten auf der Liste! Kommt ihr mit in den Harz? LO-Treffen sind legendär!


----------



## Aninaj (3. Juli 2019)

DorisF schrieb:


> @Dachma @Schotterotter
> so, ihr beiden seid ja die nächsten auf der Liste! Kommt ihr mit in den Harz? LO-Treffen sind legendär!



Für die Übersicht wäre es vielleicht gut zu sehen, wer denn jetzt dabei ist. Also die Liste zu aktualisieren, oder?


----------



## DorisF (3. Juli 2019)

So, hier jetzt mal die aktuelle Anmeldeliste mit 24 festen Anmeldungen. Hat noch jemand Interesse?????????? Was ist mit euch auf der Warteliste?

1. @WarriorPrincess
2. @Perlenkette
3. @murmel04
4. @linfer
5. @Bettina
6. @Mausoline
7. @Aninaj
8. @xsusix
9. @wintergriller
10. @Nami
11. @blaulicht
12. @turbo.huhnchen
13. @Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. @HiFi XS
16. @Bikebetti
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Dinisaurier
19. @GudrunFK
20. @Drahteseli
21. @laspirit2014
22. @AnjaR
23. @Freckles
24. @Adra 

Warteliste
@ Ripwomen
@ Dachma
@ Schotterotter


----------



## DorisF (3. Juli 2019)

Da war ich dann mit meinem Radel am Teich- Badetag!
Das Ungeheuer vom Hahnebalzer Teich wartete auf mich
70 cm ganz bestimmt! Kein Anglerlatein. Ich war schwimmen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juli 2019)

Adra schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Mitfahrplatz ab Rhein-Main frei?



Ja.
Aber nur, wenn du nicht mehr als 2 Bikes mitnehmen willst. Ich bekomme nämlich nicht mehr als 4 Bikes unzerlegt ins Auto.

Ich wollte am Freitag zur frühen Einrollrunde da sein und am Sonntag die kurze Runde fahren. Wenn das in deine Planung so reinpasst, ich wohne zwischen Frankfurt/M. und Hanau und könnte dich am Freitag einsammeln.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juli 2019)

- habt Ihr den für's Treffen gebucht?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juli 2019)

Uärgs - also in den See kriegen mich jetzt keine 10 Pferde mehr rein.


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Juli 2019)

Also Schwimmsachen mitbringen


----------



## Fasani (4. Juli 2019)

uaaaaaa

Der ist mir zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DorisF (4. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht wär das ja was für den Grillabend!?


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juli 2019)

...mit Knoblauch und Kräutern - jajamjam


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Juli 2019)

Was ist denn das für einer und schmeckt die Sorte?


----------



## Pfannenschlag (4. Juli 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für einer und schmeckt die Sorte?


Ein Zeilkarpfen. Ja, der kann gesnackt werden.


----------



## Dachma (5. Juli 2019)

DorisF schrieb:


> @Dachma @Schotterotter
> so, ihr beiden seid ja die nächsten auf der Liste! Kommt ihr mit in den Harz? LO-Treffen sind legendär!



Ich würde mitkommen !


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2019)

Pfannenschlag schrieb:


> Ein Zeilkarpfen. Ja, der kann gesnackt werden.



aah, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DorisF (5. Juli 2019)

@Dachma 
Wie schön! Dann schicke ich dir heute Nachmittag die Infos!


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Juli 2019)

Pfannenschlag schrieb:


> Ein Zeilkarpfen. Ja, der kann gesnackt werden.



Ok, muss man die nicht erst mal ein paar Tage in frischem Wasser schwimmen lassen, bevor man sie kalt macht und verarbeitet? Ich habe mal gehört, Karpfen könnten sonst muffig schmecken. Ich könnte nen Eimer mitbringen....


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2019)

Ich aktualisiere das mal hier:

An alle stillen Mitleserinne: Ihr seht die Warteliste ist leer. So schnell kann das gehen. Wenn also jemand von Euch Interesse hat: eintragen - es gibt nicht viele Treffen in der Art, es recht nicht hier oben im Norden 

1. @WarriorPrincess
2. @Perlenkette
3. @murmel04
4. @linfer
5. @Bettina
6. @Mausoline
7. @Aninaj
8. @xsusix
9. @wintergriller
10. @Nami
11. @blaulicht
12. @turbo.huhnchen
13. @Chaotenkind
14. Rike
15. @HiFi XS
16. @Bikebetti
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Dinisaurier
19. @GudrunFK
20. @Drahteseli
21. @laspirit2014
22. @AnjaR
23. @Freckles
24. @Adra
25. @Ripwomen
26. @Dachma

Warteliste:

1. 
2. 
3.


----------



## Pfannenschlag (5. Juli 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ok, muss man die nicht erst mal ein paar Tage in frischem Wasser schwimmen lassen, bevor man sie kalt macht und verarbeitet? Ich habe mal gehört, Karpfen könnten sonst muffig schmecken. Ich könnte nen Eimer mitbringen....



Im Prinzip schon, weil Karpfen als Grundfische sehr gut in stehenden Gewässern leben. Mein Vater lässt den Karpfen vor der Zubereitung eine Woche in der Badewanne schwimmen  Dann gibt's nur Katzenwäsche 
Das hängt aber auch von der Gewässerqualität ab. Bei den Hahnebalzer Teichen sollte es deswegen keine Probleme geben. Für nach dem Biken gibt es dort lauschige Badestellen (leider kein Geheimtipp mehr).


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Juli 2019)

Ich nehme mal Schwimmzeug mit. Kuscheln mit Karpfen hatte ich noch nicht. Aber nur, wenn es warm genug ist.


----------



## Ripwomen (6. Juli 2019)

DorisF schrieb:


> @Ripwomen
> hast du noch Interesse beim LO Treffen mitzumachen?  Ich würde mich freuen, und dich dann mit in die Unterhaltung nehmen!


Hallo zusammen,
Interesse auf jeden Fall. Ich muss es nur noch arbeitstechnisch klären (mein Chef hat gerade zwei Wochen Urlaub).


----------



## DorisF (6. Juli 2019)

@Ripwomen 
Ich kann dich nicht in die Unterhaltung einladen! Bitte ändere dein Profil entsprechend. Schön, wenn du auch kommst.


----------



## Schotterotter (8. Juli 2019)

DorisF schrieb:


> @Dachma @Schotterotter
> so, ihr beiden seid ja die nächsten auf der Liste! Kommt ihr mit in den Harz? LO-Treffen sind legendär!


Hallöchen, sorry für die später Rückmeldung, ich würde sehr gerne, kann aber noch nicht definitiv zusagen.. bis wann müsst ihr es  spätestens wissen? Soll ich mich wieder auf die Warteliste eintragen?


----------



## DorisF (8. Juli 2019)

@Schotterotter 
ich würde dich gern mit in die Unterhaltung nehmen. Klappt aber nicht! Vielleicht musst du dein Profil ändern. Dann bekommst du alle infos. Die Planung muss verbindlich bis Ende Juli stehen, auch das Geld muss bis dahin bezahlt sei. Im August bin ich im Urlaub, danach wird alles zu knapp.


----------



## Schotterotter (8. Juli 2019)

@DorisF 
Alles klar, hab meine Einstellungen geändert  , jetzt sollte es klappen, falls nicht, gib mir bitte nochmal Bescheid.
Bis Ende Juli schaffe ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripwomen (25. Juli 2019)

@DorisF 
Juchuuuu, es hat geklappt. Ich kann mitfahren  Was muss ich wohin überweisen??
LG Uschi


----------



## DorisF (25. Juli 2019)

@Ripwomen 
Hi, das ist ja schön! Ich möchte dich in die Unterhaltung einladen, dann siehst du, was schon alles so in Sachen LO-Treffen läuft, aber du musst dein Profil ändern, sonst geht das nicht. Bitte schick mir noch deine email Adresse, dann sende ich dir die Infos für die Überweisung und andere Dinge.


----------



## Ripwomen (25. Juli 2019)

@DorisF
Profil ändern => da steh ich auf Kriegsfuß mit diesem Programm oder ich bin zu bl.. dazu

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## DorisF (25. Juli 2019)

Kann da jemand von euch helfen bei der Profiländerung????


----------



## Bettina (25. Juli 2019)

@Ripwomen ich versuch mal dir zu helfen 
Geh mal in dein Profil unter Einstellungen, gibt es was, dass du anderen erlaubst. da wird eingestellt, dass Mitglieder dich in eine Unterhaltung einladen dürfen


----------



## DorisF (25. Juli 2019)

@Ripwomen ich glaube, du musst in deinem Profil unter Datenschutz die Einstellung wählen.


----------



## Ripwomen (25. Juli 2019)

Danke Bettina, danke Doris: habs geändert; hoffe es klappt jetzt


----------



## scylla (26. Juli 2019)

@Ripwomen
Ich hab deine Mail-Adresse mal rausgelöscht, falls Doris sie nicht bereits notiert hat, schick sie ihr lieber nochmal per PN ("Unterhaltung"). Das ist nicht so gut, öffentlich für jeden sichtbar private Kontaktdaten rumstehen zu haben


----------



## Martina H. (31. Juli 2019)

... hach Leute - nicht mehr lange, ich freu mich schon tierisch Euch Alle wiederzusehen, bzw. Neue kennenzulernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. Juli 2019)

_kreisch_ Das ist ja echt bald.  War mir nicht so bewusst


----------



## Mausoline (31. Juli 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> _kreisch_ Das ist ja echt bald.  War mir nicht so bewusst




Mach jetzt bloß mal keinen Rückzieher


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. August 2019)

Huh? Niemals, ich freu mich wie Bolle drauf.


----------



## Martina H. (26. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> _kreisch_ Das ist ja echt bald.  War mir nicht so bewusst



 - jetzt ist noch balder 



linfer schrieb:


> Huh? Niemals, ich freu mich wie Bolle drauf.



Dito


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. August 2019)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. August 2019)

Ich hoffe ihr habt auch alle eure neuen Bikes eingepackt   

Auf welches Gelände darf ich mich denn vorbereiten, so zwecks reifenwahl und so 

Freu mich schon volle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. August 2019)

Ich fange schon an den Wetterbericht zu beobachten. Da besteht noch Verbesserungsbedarf.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich fange schon an den Wetterbericht zu beobachten. Da besteht noch Verbesserungsbedarf.


Ich auch


----------



## DorisF (28. August 2019)

Auf welches Gelände darf ich mich denn vorbereiten, so zwecks reifenwahl und so 
Wenns regnet Wurzeln mit Schlamm, wenns nicht regnet Wurzeln ohne Schlamm!
Und natürlich nette Waldwege.


----------



## Martina H. (28. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich fange schon an den Wetterbericht zu beobachten. Da besteht noch Verbesserungsbedarf.





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich auch




...das wird schon


----------



## Martina H. (28. August 2019)

DorisF schrieb:


> Auf welches Gelände darf ich mich denn vorbereiten, so zwecks reifenwahl und so
> Wenns regnet Wurzeln mit Schlamm, wenns nicht regnet Wurzeln ohne Schlamm!
> Und natürlich nette Waldwege.


----------



## lucie (28. August 2019)

DorisF schrieb:


> Und natürlich nette Waldwege.



...und Teiche, also Schwimmreifen nicht vergessen!


----------



## Martina H. (28. August 2019)

... hab ich eh dabei


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. August 2019)

Klingt doch super


----------



## Martina H. (6. September 2019)

Ladys, der Countdown läuft. Alles bestens organisiert, Wetter passt, Futter ist organisiert - ich freu mich auf Euch!!!


----------



## Martina H. (8. September 2019)

...hach, es war wieder sooooooo geil mit Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. September 2019)

... Paket am Bahnhof abgeladen  - erste Maschine Wäsche läuft, Bikes notdürftig gesäubert (warum waren die eigentlich so dreckig?  )  - die ersten Eindrücke nochmal revue passieren lassen: wow!!!

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an das Orga Team und die Guides - jetzt wird es wieder ein bisschen ruhiger in Bad Grund.


----------



## Bettina (8. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ladys, der Countdown läuft. Alles bestens organisiert, Wetter passt, Futter ist organisiert - ich freu mich auf Euch!!!


Genau so war es 




Tag 1 Einrollen bis zum Schweinebraten


----------



## DorisF (8. September 2019)

Es war so klasse mit euch!!! Und ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie aufgeregt ich vorher war. Alles organisiert? Essen genießbar?  Hütte okay? Gefallen euch unsere Touren und Trails? Wetter? Schaffe ich das in meinem Rentneralter überhaupt noch mit euch zu fahren? U.s.w.
Und dann hat es mir so viel Spass mit euch gemacht! Mädels, ihr seid die Besten. Dank  Betreuten Fahren, bester Futterversorgung und leckerem Bier und natürlich eurer guten Laune war es ein Spitzenweekend! Ich freue mich schon unglaublich auf das LO 2020. Heute Nachmittag habe ich erst mal 2 Stunden geschlafen.  Ich hoffe, ihr kommt alle gut heim.


----------



## lucie (8. September 2019)

So, muss auch noch was loswerden:

Hammerwochenende in bester Gesellschaft, bei bestem Wetter und genialer Outdoordusche als Krönung zum Schluß. 

Vielen lieben Dank an die beiden älteren Damen   für eine superperfekte Organisation und die beiden geduldigen Harzer Buben, die alle Mädels durch die wunderschöne Landschaft manövriert haben.

Ihr Vier wart einfach super!!! 

Jetzt erholt Euch erst einmal richtig (im Alter regeneriert man eher langsam, also lasst/nehmt euch ruhig richtig Zeit!)


Wir sehen uns garantiert wieder - das ist kein Versprechen, das ist eine Drohung!


----------



## DorisF (8. September 2019)

Oldies but goldies!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. September 2019)

Liebe @DorisF  - herzlichen Dank für das sehr gelungene LO 2019 Treffen. Ich bringe ganz schöne Erinnerungen mit nach Berlin. Harz Liebe pur


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. September 2019)

Von mir auch noch mal vielen Dank an die älteren Damen und die älteren Herren, für die Arbeit die sie sich gemacht haben um uns ein schönes Wochenende zu bescheren.

Ich habe mich gefreut, mal wieder in alte Gesichter und in neue Gesichter zu schauen. Und der Harz ist immer wieder eine Reise wert.

Ich werde jetzt noch weiter regenerieren, ja Lucie, du hast recht. Aber warte mal, bis du soweit bist...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. September 2019)

Schööön wars 
Das Wetter hat uns ja erst in allerletzter Sekunde im Stich gelassen, zum Glück zu einem Zeitpunkt, als wir schon das Ende in Sicht gesehen haben. Insofern alles bestens.

Lieben Dank für die Orga, ihr ward super, der Harz ist wirklich eine Reise wert, das war ein absolut rundum gelungenes Wochenende. Die lange Anreise hatte sich mehr als nur gelohnt.

Sorry für den Schreck, den ich euch kurz bereitet habe, aber bis auf ein paar blaue Flecken ist wirklich nix geblieben. Das Rad ist weiterhin absolut unbeeindruckt.  




DorisF schrieb:


> Schaffe ich das in meinem Rentneralter überhaupt noch mit euch zu fahren?


Mühelos, nech?  Warst ja immer flott vorneweg

Freu mich schon wie Bolle auf das nächste LO.


----------



## DorisF (9. September 2019)

Hier nochmal was zum Gucken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2019)

hier auch noch ein paar Eindrücke


----------



## lucie (9. September 2019)

Feddich...


----------



## Fasani (13. September 2019)

Das sieht super aus!!


----------



## Martina H. (13. September 2019)

... also ich finde DAS auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## Bettina (13. September 2019)

So schön  dahinten war es...


----------



## laterra (22. September 2019)

Hach Mädels ich wäre so gerne mitgefahren. Aber ich musste mich gegen diese fiesen kleinen schwarz-gelben Fliegviecher immunisieren lassen. Dafür kann ich jetzt das Biken auch wieder genießen.  
Wo ist denn das LO2020?
Wo ist überhaupt die LO Gruppe hin??? Hilfe.. da ist man mal ein paar Monate nicht im Forum und schon findet man nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2019)

Schon von Dir zu hören  

Um in die Gruppe zu kommen musst Du auf der Forenstartseite ganz nach unten scrollen (unter Lokale Bikeforen), da sind Gruppen/Vereine


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Schon von Dir zu hören
> 
> Um in die Gruppe zu kommen musst Du auf der Forenstartseite ganz nach unten scrollen (unter Lokale Bikeforen), da sind Gruppen/Vereine


Äääääähhhh....Nööööööööööö


----------



## lucie (23. September 2019)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Äääääähhhh....Nööööööööööö



@Dumbledore1005 
Muss jetzt mal blöd fragen, warst Du schon einmal auf einem dieser LO-Treffen (Merke mir die Nicknames zu den Realnames nicht so gut)?

Solltest Du noch nie auf einem unserer Treffen gewesen sein, solltest Du auch nicht auf die IG (Gruppe) zugreifen können.

Falls doch:

*Forumsstartseite* weit nach unten scrollen
--> LOKALE BIKEFOREN
  --> VEREINE UND IG'S (dort ganz unten)
    --> LADIESTREFFEN


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. September 2019)

Leider war ich noch bei keinem Treffen, da ich so lang im Voraus meine Dienste nicht planen kann. Verfolge das aber immer im LO Forum, in der Hoffnung, das es bei mir doch noch irgendwann klappt


----------



## lucie (23. September 2019)

Die Threads der IG (Gruppe) können nur Userinnen einsehen, die von dem Gruppenmoderator quasi eingeladen wurden. Bisher sind das nur die Damen, die schon einmal bei einem Treffen dabei waren. Da hier auch Dinge besprochen werden, die nicht ins öffentliche Forum sollen, hat der Mod das auf diejenigen beschränkt, die sich von den Treffen her auch persönlich kennen. Sorry, aber vuelleicht klappt es ja zum nächsten Treffen.


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallole

bitte guckt mal in die Gruppe  da gibts was


----------



## Fasani (22. Oktober 2019)

...wenns was wegen nächstes Jahr ist, sagt bitte Bescheid. Ich will mit ?
Ich bin doch nicht in der Gruppe....
Danke!!!


----------

